# need help identify this breed..



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

Hello
does anybody know this breed..?? it is a fancy or performance pigeon..??

http://www.mudah.my/Merpati+wiston+induk-11682416.htm


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I think those are helmet pigeons.not sure


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

looks like some kind of fancy would be my guess.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Turkish Tumbler. They are a flying breed.


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

turkish tumbler..?? wow a performance breed.. maybe i can try breed them and see their ability.. the owner did not know the breed and never fly them.


----------

